# Head Feather Crud



## elkaybe (Mar 22, 2019)

For several months his head feather haven't looked normal. They have been sticking up all over and now look like something brown is on them. He seems perky enough but doesn't chatter as much as he used to.
I'm attaching a photo. Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Why haven't you taken your budgie to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan instead of waiting several months?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Ensuring one provides proper vet care is part of the responsibility of pet ownership.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Has your bird been vomiting? Sometimes when a bird vomits it gets stuck to the face and head.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow, I can honestly say that I've never ever seen a bird with this issue. A vet visit is needed, for sure!

Please keep us updated on what the vet says about this, i'm curious to know the outcome.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree this needs the attention of an avian vet. This is not something that can be remedied by forum advice. It looks to me like she (you have a female not male) has been vomiting. They shake their head and it often goes on the feathers. Please get this checked out and treated by an avian vet right away.


----------

